# Setting up a 2wd dually for plowing



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the option of using 3 different trucks for plowing. Problem is they are all "2wd" diesels F-350 F-450 and INT 4700. I plow mostly rural driveways in west WI. They do get drifted shut and can be a real pain to open up with my current truck, F-250 7.5 western 4x4 diesel. My plan is to get a 8-9.5 foot V-plow. My question is it worth the time to set up a 2wd truck to handle this plow? Will I just be spending most of my time stuck? What are you guys using??? 
I'm thinking 500 plus pounds on the flatbed. Maybe a locker in the rear end. Trying to save the cost of a 4wd dually, which I can't find anyway..


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you will have better traction runing singles on back and put on more weight.... I have a dually GMC but I run singles and I also have a 2 yard sander on back that I keep about 1/2 full during a storm.... The truck is a 4 wheel drive but I do most of my plowing in two...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

running a 2wd dually with a plow need at least 4000lbs of weight, the more the better.
I would put it on the 4700.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Chipper;1055813 said:


> I have the option of using 3 different trucks for plowing. Problem is they are all "2wd" diesels F-350 F-450 and INT 4700. I plow mostly rural driveways in west WI. They do get drifted shut and can be a real pain to open up with my current truck, F-250 7.5 western 4x4 diesel. My plan is to get a 8-9.5 foot V-plow. My question is it worth the time to set up a 2wd truck to handle this plow? Will I just be spending most of my time stuck? What are you guys using???
> I'm thinking 500 plus pounds on the flatbed. Maybe a locker in the rear end. Trying to save the cost of a 4wd dually, which I can't find anyway..


What is wrong with your F-250 4x4? What year is it?


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1056047 said:


> What is wrong with your F-250 4x4? What year is it?


 Truck is a 92 and she is just falling apart. Getting to the point that she just isn't worth putting anymore money into it. 10 years of abuse pulling in the summer and plowing all winter. The one bright spot is after looking at all the "JUNK" for sale in the $15000 and up range. I just might spent 4-5 grand and bring her back for another 10 years. 
After checking around I think I'll give up on the plowing with a 2wd idea. Thanks for the help guys. 
Also had change of heart and just bought a 06 Ski-doo 800 X. Maybe this year I'll just plow my driveway and go sledding when it snows. :laughing:


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

sledding will certainly be less stressful


----------

